# California Trimmer



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Thinking about buying a California Trimmer for my Bermuda which is fairly uneven.

Will this be able to handle it or do I need to go with something like a Toro Flex?

Anyone have experience with a California Trimmer that can relate?


----------



## MMcAuliff (Jan 3, 2022)

I have used a 20" Cali Trimmer for the last four years, and it was my entry into the reel world. It was great for the first few seasons but, even after keeping well maintained, the way that it is built doesn't allow for proper adjustments for leveling the bed knife and reel. In other words, though I took it in multiple times to get it leveled, no matter what I did it would leave each pass I made with a significant uneven cut. My lawn is also top dressed every season and I have a flat yard (see attached photo). All that to say, I just upgraded to a 27" Tru Cut and I don't plan on going back! If you lived near Atlanta I'd gladly just give you the California Trimmer since it's just sitting in my garage!


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

bassmanaustin said:


> Thinking about buying a California Trimmer for my Bermuda which is fairly uneven.
> 
> Will this be able to handle it or do I need to go with something like a Toro Flex?
> 
> Anyone have experience with a California Trimmer that can relate?


Just an FYI, there's a guy in Round Rock that is a Tru-Cut dealer that is supposed to have great pricing. @Hapa512 knows him and may want to chime in with more info. Might want to see about a demo to check them out. Just throwing it out there. There are plenty of folks on here who are happy with their CalTrimmer (just like with most any other brand). I foresee some lawn leveling in your future.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

MMcAuliff said:


> I have used a 20" Cali Trimmer for the last four years, and it was my entry into the reel world. It was great for the first few seasons but, even after keeping well maintained, the way that it is built doesn't allow for proper adjustments for leveling the bed knife and reel. In other words, though I took it in multiple times to get it leveled, no matter what I did it would leave each pass I made with a significant uneven cut. My lawn is also top dressed every season and I have a flat yard (see attached photo). All that to say, I just upgraded to a 27" Tru Cut and I don't plan on going back! If you lived near Atlanta I'd gladly just give you the California Trimmer since it's just sitting in my garage!


@MMcAuliff 
Are you serious about giving away your Cali Trimmer? I am just outside of Athens. I would be more than happy to take it off your hands.


----------



## MMcAuliff (Jan 3, 2022)

Dead serious brother, message me directly. I live in Lawrenceville.


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

MMcAuliff said:


> I have used a 20" Cali Trimmer for the last four years, and it was my entry into the reel world. It was great for the first few seasons but, even after keeping well maintained, the way that it is built doesn't allow for proper adjustments for leveling the bed knife and reel. In other words, though I took it in multiple times to get it leveled, no matter what I did it would leave each pass I made with a significant uneven cut. My lawn is also top dressed every season and I have a flat yard (see attached photo). All that to say, I just upgraded to a 27" Tru Cut and I don't plan on going back! If you lived near Atlanta I'd gladly just give you the California Trimmer since it's just sitting in my garage!


I'll take it :mrgreen:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

MMcAuliff said:


> I have used a 20" Cali Trimmer for the last four years, and it was my entry into the reel world. It was great for the first few seasons but, even after keeping well maintained, the way that it is built doesn't allow for proper adjustments for leveling the bed knife and reel. In other words, though I took it in multiple times to get it leveled, no matter what I did it would leave each pass I made with a significant uneven cut. My lawn is also top dressed every season and I have a flat yard (see attached photo). All that to say, I just upgraded to a 27" Tru Cut and I don't plan on going back! If you lived near Atlanta I'd gladly just give you the California Trimmer since it's just sitting in my garage!


Just a thought, but I kept my CalTrimmer for scalping purposes because that can be hard on the reel/bedknife and it cuts shorter than the TruCut.


----------



## MMcAuliff (Jan 3, 2022)

Never thought of that 😬 … hate to do it fellas, but @Spammage brings up a great point. I think might hold onto it for scalping purposes. Sorry!


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

np that's why I have my beater Mclane


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@bassmanaustin, correction about some of the info I provided above. The new dealer in Round Rock is a McLane dealer, NOT a Tru-Cut dealer.

By the way, is it bass as in 🎸 or is it bass as in 🎣?


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

JayGo said:


> @bassmanaustin, correction about some of the info I provided above. The new dealer in Round Rock is a McLane dealer, NOT a Tru-Cut dealer.
> 
> By the way, is it bass as in 🎸 or is it bass as in 🎣?


Thank you Jay, sorry about that...Brandon at Reelcuts is a Mclane Dealer. He can be reached at 512-753-9140.

Thanks again @JayGo


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your responses, finally getting around to reading them ;-)


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks @JayGo and @Hapa512 I hear McLane's are pretty good too.

That's bass as in a fish check out http://bassmanaustin.com 
;-)


----------

